# My Friends at Spoiled Maltese... I need you desperately



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

I come to you again, needing many prayers for a miracle. As I write this I cannot believe it. My little Chablis, (beanie) Moki's sister, went into Chronic heart failure at 4am. She was fine, great health, played every day, tiring out her 2 younger siblings. I rushed her to the er. Of course I am a wreak, I just cant lose my beanie. My heart just cant take the loss of another baby now. I just visited her, and call the Doctor every 2 hours. It is a 24 hour hospital, thankfully. She is stable, in oxygen unit on IVs of heart medication. The next 48 hours are critical, if we can keep her stable and her breathing is normal, and the fluid in her lungs dissipates, she will be able to stay on meds and come home. Please pray for our baby. Oh , I'm just so devastated, cant believe this is happening. 
In friendship, love and hope 
D'marie


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

rayer: rayer: rayer: I hope your Beanie's condition is stabilized and she can come back to her mommy's love. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so sorry...Praying for Beanie rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Will say prayers for your little Beanie.......I pray she gets to come back home with you!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way. I hope your baby's condition improves soon.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh, I am so very sorry!!
Prayers from Bob and Marsha for precious little Beanie baby.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'll be sending prayers and I'll be thinking about you and your baby.
Please keep us updated.
:grouphug:


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Sending prayers your way, so sorry to hear this. We will be thinking of you & your family in our dreams.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending rayer: rayer: Hope she will be okay.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

praying for your baby so sorry you are going through this


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am so very sorry to hear that. I hope and pray that she will be OK. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God bless you both, D'Marie.
xoxoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of thoughts and prayers for your Beanie.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

sending prayers & hugs


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

sending prayers & hugs


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Chablis. I am sending lots of prayers your way. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

D'Marie.. the prayers are well on the way for little Chablis!! Will be looking for your update and expecting that the prayers will be answered that your little beanie will come thru this!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sending Beanie prayers! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I hope everything turns out okay!! sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping Chablis comes through this well. Heart failure's scary but it can be controlled so prayers are coming your way. :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Here are prayers coming to your little Beanie rayer: rayer: rayer: give her the strength to fight this and come home with her mommy.
rayer: rayer: rayer: Here are prayers and hugs for you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Many loving thoughts to you and Chablis.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that your precious lil Chablis is in the hospital. I'll be praying for a good outcome.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear this and send positive thoughts and best wishes that your little beanie :wub: will pull through this and be able to come home to you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers

Cathy


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Praying for the best.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Add my prayers to the list, get well soon sweetie pie!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for you & your baby.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

oh I'm praying for you and your baby! Hope she is improving this morning.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Prayers & best wishes for your precious little one. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How is Chablis this morning?

She's 14 like my Lady, isn't she? It's so scary when our seniors get sick.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was checking for an update and praying for a good one.
:grouphug:


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

God is Good!! Another Miracle!!

Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers. I was beyond devastated yesterday, the sadness was painful. I called the emergency every 2 hours to check on her, all day and night. When I visited her yesterday afternoon, I left in tears. She got so stressed with me there and leaving her. I prayed all night, talked to my angles Moki and Jassi asking them to pray for their little sister. 7am this morning, Chablis was alert & active in her oxygen unit, she ate, drank and wanted out! (the doctor said) He did another chest xray, the fluid dissipated quite a bit in the last 24 hours. There was still some fluid, but said she was good to come home and see how she does at home!! YIPPEE!!!!. I couldnt have gotten there any quicker. I think by the time he hung up the phone, I was there. I am so thankful to be looking at that little face right now. This came out of the blue, she just had an echo-cardiogram last fall, showed minor damage but nothing that needed medication at that time. So it came on fast. I was never so horrified to wake up to her in such distress. She was the same as when my little Jassi died suddenly in my arms from heart failure, I was terrified, don't even know how i drove to the hospital. Her doctor (Moki's Doc) is in tomorrow, and Ill be talking to him. Right now she is on lasix, and enapril. she was on an iv of lasix, Beanie is such a tiny one, just 4.5 lbs, wont eat when stressed, so I was worried about that too. I have her sitting on Moki's lazy boy, with an air purifier near by, she is sleeping soundly and is so happy to be home. Gosh we are so happy today! Keep on praying for our little girl, cant thank you all enough, keep you posted

D'marie


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm happy that you have good news! You and little Beanie continue to be in my thoughts.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so happy to hear your little one is home and resting comfortably. Hopefully, she'll continue to improve.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

We will continue to pray for you and your baby. rayer: I am so happy to hear the positive update on her condition!
:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

This is the best news ever. Give your little beauty a kiss. Get some rest now, D'marie.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What wonderful news, D'Marie! I'm so happy for you. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just read your post, I stopped and prayed. I'll be watching for a update, hugs to you


----------



## yumyum (Aug 10, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that Beanie is doing so much better. I am sure that her greatest comfort is being at home with you. I will keep praying for her. Hugs


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is wonderful news!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

So happy to hear that your little Beanie is home and doing well. I will continue to keep her in prayer. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

So good to hear the positive update! I pray she continues to strengthen!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Now we can all breathe easier and smile. So happy she's doing better and will keep her in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that little Chablis is doing better. I'll keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

D'marie ... I have been praying for your precious Chablis. And, I will continue to pray for her, that she continues to get stronger. 

I can only begin to imagine how happy you are to have Beanie (I love the name, as well as Chablis) back home with you. When we take Snowball for his grooming ... well, we can't wait to go pick him up and bring him back home! Your experience with little Beanie, needless to say, was very scary and of a different nature ... not like a routine grooming at all. It had to be so hard for you to leave her. 

As I write this, I hope that you and sweet Beanie are both sleeping peacefully now.

Hugs.

Marie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sorry that I am just seeing this thread now. I am so relieved to read that your little one is improving. The prayers of SM members is so amazing. I'll be praying that Chablis will be ok. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry too that I'm just reading this about Chablis. It's wonderful to see that she is OK and home with you ! How sad and frightening that you had to go thru this but it's great she is getting better. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Great news!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just saw this thread and am so happy that Chablis (Beanie) is at home and doing better.

Still sending lots and lots of prayers and positive energy your way.

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (dmarie @ Aug 2 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812751


> God is Good!! Another Miracle!!
> 
> Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers. I was beyond devastated yesterday, the sadness was painful. I called the emergency every 2 hours to check on her, all day and night. When I visited her yesterday afternoon, I left in tears. She got so stressed with me there and leaving her. I prayed all night, talked to my angles Moki and Jassi asking them to pray for their little sister. 7am this morning, Chablis was alert & active in her oxygen unit, she ate, drank and wanted out! (the doctor said) He did another chest xray, the fluid dissipated quite a bit in the last 24 hours. There was still some fluid, but said she was good to come home and see how she does at home!! YIPPEE!!!!. I couldnt have gotten there any quicker. I think by the time he hung up the phone, I was there. I am so thankful to be looking at that little face right now. This came out of the blue, she just had an echo-cardiogram last fall, showed minor damage but nothing that needed medication at that time. So it came on fast. I was never so horrified to wake up to her in such distress. She was the same as when my little Jassi died suddenly in my arms from heart failure, I was terrified, don't even know how i drove to the hospital. Her doctor (Moki's Doc) is in tomorrow, and Ill be talking to him. Right now she is on lasix, and enapril. she was on an iv of lasix, Beanie is such a tiny one, just 4.5 lbs, wont eat when stressed, so I was worried about that too. I have her sitting on Moki's lazy boy, with an air purifier near by, she is sleeping soundly and is so happy to be home. Gosh we are so happy today! Keep on praying for our little girl, cant thank you all enough, keep you posted
> 
> D'marie[/B]


What a wonderful update! :dancing banana: It's so good to hear that Chablis is home now and doing well. I hope she continues to show improvement. I'll be sure to keep your precious baby in my thoughts. :grouphug: Please continue to update us on her progress.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How's Chablis doing tonight, D'Marie?


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I missed this post yesterday but so excited about the updated great news!! :clap: Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers!


Celena


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I am so so so happy that your baby is okay now! I kept thinking about you and chablis!


----------



## armangti (May 14, 2008)

Prayers for your doggy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope little Chablis continues to improve. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great news


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

Chablis is still doing very well. Me, Im scared to death. When my little maltese Jassi passed away suddenly from congestive heart failure (September 14, 2007) I started to research as much as I could about it. I didnt know anything about it before Jassi. I then took my other 4, including Moki in for a echocardiogram. Little Chablis just had one last fall, it came back with slight irregularities but so slight that medication was not needed at that time. So I was extremely caught off guard on this. We compared her xrays Saturday to xrays taken of her heart and lungs last fall when she had her senior check up. Things did change, her heart is slightly more enlarged and the mitral valve has a little more leakage than in fall. So it can come on really fast. Very scary! The signs of congestive heart failure are weight loss, a gagging type cough like trying to get the fluid out of the lungs, inactivity and gets tired quickly. My Jassi had all of those signs, I just didnt know and still feel guilty about that today. Chablis on the other hand had none of those syptoms, None! When she went into cardiac distress at 4am on saturday morning it was like a dream, for a few moments I thought my baby had died in my arms. I cant tell you the fear and terror I felt seeing the identical scenerio with Jassi play out again. I froze. I quickly got her into the hospital. 4 months ago today our sweet Moki peacefully left this earth, (oh we miss our little boy so much) 
This just couldnt be happening again. I spoke to her Doctor last night for quite a while. Yes she does have congestive heart failure, which one day will eventually.......(I cant say it) But the good news is that she reponded so well & quickly to the heart medication, the chances are she will continue to do well on them. I have got to learn to live each day without being so terrified of losing her. I was so scared of losing my Moki with his diabetes. I just dont want to live each day in that fear. Its hard. Thanks so much for caring, I'll keep you posted, and keep my beanie baby in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

By all means, we will keep you and our other members in need in our prayers. These little sweethearts are our little angels. You have quite a challenge on your hands with CHF. It is hard not only on you worrying, but with the treatment and upkeep as well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We're keeping you both in our prayers. I remember when my mom had congestive heart failure after her quad bypass and valve replacement at age 83 no less...she was an amazing lady. But I got to be very tuned into when she was in trouble and was able to adjust her medicine by those signs. It got so that I could tell when she called me on the phone if she was too "wet" as I called it. I would have her take more lasix. She lived for years with it and we did have some tense times, but she got medical treatment and came out of it. Don't know if there's some way you can pick up on those signs with Chablis but mommy's gut instinct is always the way to go and be atuned to her. :grouphug:


----------



## ssaaii (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about Chablis, I'll be praying for her rayer:


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 6 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814541


> We're keeping you both in our prayers. I remember when my mom had congestive heart failure after her quad bypass and valve replacement at age 83 no less...she was an amazing lady. But I got to be very tuned into when she was in trouble and was able to adjust her medicine by those signs. It got so that I could tell when she called me on the phone if she was too "wet" as I called it. I would have her take more lasix. She lived for years with it and we did have some tense times, but she got medical treatment and came out of it. Don't know if there's some way you can pick up on those signs with Chablis but mommy's gut instinct is always the way to go and be atuned to her. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, thats exactly what I think, Im watching her very carefully. Its been almost a week now since she went into cardiac distress, I watch her every minute, her breathing, color, activity, etc... I am very used to having a sick little baby, Our little Moki, who we lost 4 months ago, was diagnosed with diabetes 2 years ago. Moki developed diabetes from predisone. It was much harder on him since he was diagnosed at the age of 12. I watched him every minute, did home blood testing so I always knew if he was too high or low. I had hoped my other 3 little guys would stay well for a while, but am more than happy and ready to open the "pet hospice" again. Wow, your mom seemed like an amazing woman, valve replacement at 83! I do wish my Beanie could have valve replacement, I would do it in minute. But so far value replacement is not successful on these little ones. Most do not live through the surgery, and those that do, pass away shortly after. We are praying for many many more years with our little girl, and will do everything possible to make that happen. My life is dedicated to these babies, nothing I wouldnt do for them. Besides Im a Realtor of 18 years, so I have a lot of time right now! lol Chablis is schedule for an ultra sound on Wednesday, then we can reevaluate her medication and dosage accordingly. Since coming home Sunday she has been amazing, stable breathing, sleeping through the night, eating well and wanting to play, It is hard to look at her and know she has congestive heart failure. She has that cough once in a while that always scares me, not often but still scares me. Thanks for keeping our beanie baby in your prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm keeping you and Chablis in my thoughts, D'Marie. I know you're right on top of things, you're a very good mommie! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so sorry I missed this whole thing. I'm so glad to read your little Beanie is doing well. I will keep her in my prayers. I will also pray for you. It's so hard. God bless.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Chablis is stable and doing okay. Your little Beanie is blessed to have such a wonderful mommy who is ready, willing and able to open a "pet hospice" just for her. I'll definitely keep you both in my prayers.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, how frightening. I am so glad she is doing better.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So glad to hear that Chablis is doing better... you sound like a great mom!

Keep us updated on her progress...


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Any update on Chablis?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (dmarie @ Aug 7 2009, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814816


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 6 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814541





> We're keeping you both in our prayers. I remember when my mom had congestive heart failure after her quad bypass and valve replacement at age 83 no less...she was an amazing lady. But I got to be very tuned into when she was in trouble and was able to adjust her medicine by those signs. It got so that I could tell when she called me on the phone if she was too "wet" as I called it. I would have her take more lasix. She lived for years with it and we did have some tense times, but she got medical treatment and came out of it. Don't know if there's some way you can pick up on those signs with Chablis but mommy's gut instinct is always the way to go and be atuned to her. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, thats exactly what I think, Im watching her very carefully. Its been almost a week now since she went into cardiac distress, I watch her every minute, her breathing, color, activity, etc... I am very used to having a sick little baby, Our little Moki, who we lost 4 months ago, was diagnosed with diabetes 2 years ago. Moki developed diabetes from predisone. It was much harder on him since he was diagnosed at the age of 12. I watched him every minute, did home blood testing so I always knew if he was too high or low. I had hoped my other 3 little guys would stay well for a while, but am more than happy and ready to open the "pet hospice" again. Wow, your mom seemed like an amazing woman, valve replacement at 83! I do wish my Beanie could have valve replacement, I would do it in minute. But so far value replacement is not successful on these little ones. Most do not live through the surgery, and those that do, pass away shortly after. We are praying for many many more years with our little girl, and will do everything possible to make that happen. My life is dedicated to these babies, nothing I wouldnt do for them. Besides Im a Realtor of 18 years, so I have a lot of time right now! lol Chablis is schedule for an ultra sound on Wednesday, then we can reevaluate her medication and dosage accordingly. Since coming home Sunday she has been amazing, stable breathing, sleeping through the night, eating well and wanting to play, It is hard to look at her and know she has congestive heart failure. She has that cough once in a while that always scares me, not often but still scares me. Thanks for keeping our beanie baby in your prayers.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I wouldn't even imagine they'd do valve replacement on any pet. It's a tough one to survive. Wish we could do more, but know we're thinking of you and praying for Chablis. You sound so astute to how she sounds and acts that I know she's got the best advocate and "doctor" there is ...you. :hugging: Keep us posted. Sue


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

Tomorrow, Wednesday, Chablis is going in for her heart ultrasound. Im more than nervous about it, but it will be good to know exactly whats going on. Thank you all for keeping Beanie in your prayers, she is doing so well, but does have that "cough" occasionally. scares the heck out of me


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (dmarie @ Aug 11 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816533


> Tomorrow, Wednesday, Chablis is going in for her heart ultrasound. Im more than nervous about it, but it will be good to know exactly whats going on. Thank you all for keeping Beanie in your prayers, she is doing so well, but does have that "cough" occasionally. scares the heck out of me[/B]


How is Chablis doing?


----------

